# 7series featuring SEVAS S-10 22" Wheels



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey guys, I just wanted to share these pics of the S-10's installed on a car. I think they look really good especially with the lowering. The passenger side has chrome finish which is standard and the drivers side has custom color match which is availible at additional cost.

The details: 
*
SEVAS S-10
22x9 front 3" lip
22x10.5 rear 5" lip
265/30 - 22
295/25 - 22
CHROME FINISH*

As you all know we have a special going on all SEVAS wheels and these are included, the wheels alone are *2099.00+freight*, and tire packages are also availible.

Please email for more info: [email protected]

On to the pics!


----------



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

I like the design.:thumbup:


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Someone should have atleast taken the time to replace that front strip with one without the plate bracket :tsk:


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

Time to be a hypocrite,(owns white car):tsk: :rofl: I hate white cars but that 740i looks the part :jawdrop:


----------



## Superbuytires (Aug 3, 2006)

wheel looks real good man


----------

